# July 4th Noise



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is my first year, well, really only my third month with full grown chickens and I was wondering if the loud noises on he 4th is going to bother the chickens. I realize that they will probably not lay their eggs on schedule, but is there anything else I should be concerned with? Or is there anything I can do to make them a feel a little more at ease, like playing a radio or something?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My first year with chickens, living in the quiet country, ended with the first day of hunting season for rifles. Someone was hunting/playing with an AK-47 all day. It sounded like the soundtrack of a WW II movie and made me nuts! My girls were freaked by the noise and stayed close to the coop, and didn't lay any eggs for two days.

The occasional firing of guns was commonplace, heck we took out groundhogs all year, and so did the neighbor, but that person was very close, and that gun is VERY loud. They must have gone through boxes and boxes of ammunition. But, yes, loud noises can affect their laying, at least until they get used to them.

My girls live with a train in their backyard, and at first they thought the world was coming to an end every time the train passed, but now they barely even look up from their hunting and pecking!


----------



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping that they would not lay for a day or two and that is the only problem. After reading abut chickens getting stressed out, could cause some to get illnesses and sick. I had my neighbor start up a rebuilt inboard engine (with no mufflers hooked up the day and 50 feet away. Not only did it scare the hens, but I jumped a mile too.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Last night, about Midnight, I heard the FIRST of this year's _*FIREWORKS*_ in my rural neighborhood.
It _ALWAYS_ makes me _somewhat _Paranoid....._because _I fear that the fireworks will start a _*FIRE*_* !!!
*We are almost always in a DROUGHT condition at this time of year. Our rains seldom start until Mid July... when the Indians start practicing their "Rain-Dances" in preparation for the Indian Ceremonial here. THEN we get RAIN....*!*
I keep garden hoses ready at my outdoor spickets ( Yard hydrants ).
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We shoot in our yard every weekend , so there is always loud noises and gun shots. I have yet to see my flock affected by noise like fireworks or guns.


----------



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

I appreciate the responses and feel better about the 4th coming up.


----------

